# Fresh water flow to cut down on water changes



## aquaescape (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello, I'm new to this site, and fairly new to aquatic plants. I've been good at growing them...rather keeping them alive.(lol) in a 10 gallon, but not so much in a 125 gallon. In researching, I have found this site. Let me say Thank you all for all the information I have gathered here. I think I am well on my way to success. (maybe) 

Anyway, I have a thought for setting up a trickle, or wet dry filter system for my freshwater tank. I am having trouble coming up with the proper wording here to describe the system I am trying to figure out. So please bear with me. I would like to have your typical wet dry filter system, yet have an over flow tank where the water goes through an extra filter system that would make it "clean" water, that would eventually pump back to the tank. There would be times that water would need to be added because of evaporation. However this would not be often, and basically the tank would get a small flow of clean water, and water changes would be eliminated. 

My question is, is this fesiable? Could the water stay stable with this type of set up, and how could it be set up?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

Uh, complicated. It's feasible if you have the time, money, and space, but I don't think it is practical.

Reverse Osmosis

RO the waste water. You then get a high percentage of reject water. Make up water has to account for evaporation and the reject from the RO unit. You may get a total reclaim of between 25-50 percent.

Distillery

Distill the waste water. Very little reject in this one, about 90 percent recovery. Make up water must account for the reject and evaporation.

Why not just feed make up water and allow for overflow in the sump? If "green" is your ambition, feed the drain to an outside garden. If "laziness" is your ambition, this is a much simpler solution.

The Continuum


----------



## aquaescape (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank You Into. for the breakdown of the different water purifiying systems. I've been reading up on them, but really couldn't make heads or tails of them. You went straight to the information I've been trying to figure out about them.

I'm really not wanting to do it because of "laziness". I hurt my neck about three months ago, and it has been a real struggle to maintain my tank. Hardest part is the water changes. Everything else I have managed to find easier ways for me to do it with as little pain as possible. Water changes send me in sever pain for two or three days. But I love my tank and refuse to give it up. It's a community tank, and it truly is a "community"lol. I've worked in the Recycling industry for several years, and I am conscious of our world...so Green would be a bonus. Not so sure where I live that I could get enough rain water. If I was on a well instead of city water, I'd just hook up a hose to the faucet and fill it that way. Or just run a line to the tank. Don't really have enough room to set up a 40 or so gallon for water to sit and pump back in. Was hoping to set up a system that would just keep the water flowing through. 

How would I set it up to "fed make up water". I could set up a drain, but how would I get rid of the chlorine in the water? That's why I was going to try to set up a system to clean the water that was already there. 

Like the saying goes...if there's a will, there's a way. Thanks again.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I have 3 ideas for you.

I've set up a sink/sump for my 75 gallon that makes water changes a breeze. You can check out the system here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/65193-75-gallon-wall-planted-aquarium-journal.html

I'm not sure if you have room for a setup exactly like this, but it might give you some ideas.

2nd idea is to go El Natural aka the Diane Walsted method. She wrote a book about how to setup a tank with a soil substrate where the plants function as the filtration. This type of tank can significantly cut down on the number of necessary water changes, but not completely eliminate water changes. Diane is active on APC and there is plenty of info in the El Natural section of the forum.

3rd idea is the simplest. Get a python or similar water changing system. These hook up to your sink and start the suction to pull water from the tank. Adjust the sink hook up and it pushes water back into the tank. I just adjust the water temperature to be close to the tank's temp and add water treatment chemicals as the water is flowing into the tank. No hauling. No lifting.

Hope this helps,

Jeremy


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

subscribed


----------



## aquaescape (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you Jeremy. I was just checking out your tank earlier today. That is an awsome set up! Very nice. I don't have quite that much room.lol I have a 125 gallon, and basically have the room under the cabinet, and a couple of feet on either side, plus above. It's in my living room. So space is limited. 

I use a siphon vacuum to clean the tank. That's when I do the water changes. But I have to haul the buckets to fill it back up. (use to be 5 gallon, went to one gallon because of my neck. Takes FOREVER!) I could hook up a water hose to my kitchen faucet, but was afraid of the chlorine. Do you think if I just add the conditioner while it's filling that the fish would be alright? It would break my heart if they got sick or died from trying it. I've become quite attached to them.lol 

I have read some about Diane Walsted's methods online. When I get the money, I'm going to buy her book. I've set up an "experimental" tank with soil substate. It's been up about 2 weeks, and I can't believe the plant growth! I want to eventually change my large tank over to this method, but want to make my mistakes on a test tank before endangering the lives of my fish.lol

Thanks so much for the info. I am going to study your set up a little more and see if I can come up with any idea for my tank. The method I'm using right now is just to much for me to handle at the moment.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I understand the fear of chlorine hurting the fish. I've done water changes this way with my breeding p. taeniatus and fry and they do fine. A friend of mine had tropheus and other african cichlids in a 55 gallon and did the same thing with no problems. I know some old school guys don't use water conditioner at all. 

I think the main problem would be if you are doing really large water changes (percentage). 
If you change 50 gallons of water, you still have 75 (roughly) gallons of conditioned water, so the chlorine will be diluted quite a bit. I've never tested (nor would I know how to) how fast chlorine is removed by water conditioner, but I have never waited. I just add the water conditioner and add the water. Also, I don't know how fast chlorine or chloramine affect fish.

Maybe some discus keepers could help with the chlorine/water conditioner topic. I know they need frequent, large volume water changes and they are sensitive fish. Plus, when discus die they hurt your feelings and your bank account.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

most dicus guys I know, just draw off the water the day before the WC, throw a airstone and a heater in the container.

I've done this for well over a decade and never had a prob.


----------



## aquaescape (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Thanks guys! That is a very easy solution. I was afraid of harming the fish. This will make it a lot easier on me. Back to enjoyment! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, you can fill directly from the tap. Just add enough dechlorinator to treat the whole tank (dose for 125 gallons) when you are filling directly. 
Do smaller water changes. In my own situation the cold water coming in during the winter has too much air dissolved in it and there are dangerous amounts of bubbles in the water when it is released from the pipes. This can kill the fish. I need to run the water into a garbage can (Rubbermaid Brute, on wheels) and run a small pump on it for a couple of hours to get rid of the bubbles.


----------

